# Visit The Site / Visit Us



## paulk (Nov 13, 2001)

Hi

Anyone in the UK or visiting the UK, feel free to come and train with us.

No nonsense, no messing, 100% Self-defence.

:soapbox: Check us out at our Web Site


----------

